# New Rabbit Hutch!



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Building this on a small potion of the land:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

wow, that's not a 'hutch', it's a PALACE! 

looks good, but I hope you put some hardware cloth on the underside so that the rabbits don't dig/chew themselves to freedom... I couldn't tell from the pics


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

WOW! That is one heck of a rabbit hutch ... can't wait to see it with the rabbits in it. :wave:


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks, Yes we bury some wire mesh screening under it to preclude burrowing!


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

What will be the method for removing the waste? I am looking at building something similar, but raised to allow shovels underneath.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Basically shovels and lawn rakes


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

How many rabbits will it hold? I'd like to see it once its complete. I plan to build in the fall the design I'll use will have a wire floor and be about 2 feet above the ground.


----------

